# Curtesy Notification



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As some of you know, there has been some very drastic changes in science. The most drastic is the removal of the species name cariba from Pygocentrus. This species name now belongs to a very vague species in Serrasalmus. In the future, this species will likely become a junior synonym of Serrasalmus medinai.

As for genus Pygocentrus it will be Pygocentrus piraya, Pygocentrus nattereri and Pygocentrus species (unnamed).

In regards to Serrasalmus spilopleura, this species was misidentified by Jegu 2001 in his rehabilitation of S. maculatus v S. spilopleura. Jegu used the wrong specimen of S. eigenmanni as S. spilopleura. This mistake was discovered by Hubert 2007 and published.

So now you can see h ow much more messy piranha taxonomy has become. And why I said all along, DNA is only as good as the species described and named.

OPEFE web site has been updated with these changes.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

That is so dumb!

That is so dumb!

Cariba looks just like a pygo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Piranha-Freak101
> 
> Posted Yesterday, 08:28 AM
> That is so dumb!
> ...


If your just looking at the name yes. But according to Nico, cariba is a Serrasalmus. If your are looking at the fish, its a Pygocentrus in need of a new name. Perhaps Pygocentrus mementoses.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

that made me giggle


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

well would explain why caribes are so cannibalistic in a shoal of pygos


----------

